# TDF 2014, Where will you be watching?



## solidthegreat (30 Nov 2013)

So, the TDF is revisiting the shores of this little land again for 3 days. I was wondering where people on CC will be watching it. Looking at the route map I will be able to get stage 2 and 3 in with a little planning. It doesn't really pass near me so a bit of driving is required but hey, this is the Tour de France.
Anyway, I was thinking of setting up just before Sheffield in stage 2, then drive to Chelmsford for the next day. 

Uber excited!!!!!


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (30 Nov 2013)

I will be watching it some of it with Astana


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (30 Nov 2013)

Computer chair. Giro on the other hand, pretty much passes my front door 


So front door on my computer chair I guess


----------



## ColinJ (30 Nov 2013)

I will walk out of my door, go 300 yards down the road and take photos of the Tour passing through my adopted town, 25 years after I started cycling here!


----------



## solidthegreat (30 Nov 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> I will be watching it some of it with Astana



I'm not jealous one little bit!!!!!! 

All I can say is wow. Oh and feel free to send me some Astana freebies, I won't be offended LOL


----------



## ColinJ (30 Nov 2013)

Incidentally, I went to watch the Tour stage to Brighton in 1974 and the stage in Kent in 2007, so this will be my 3rd time.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (30 Nov 2013)

solidthegreat said:


> I'm not jealous one little bit!!!!!!
> 
> All I can say is wow. Oh and feel free to send me some Astana freebies, I won't be offended LOL



Freebies are the wrong thing to be asking for given Astana's history  you could end up with diy transfusion kit


----------



## solidthegreat (30 Nov 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> Freebies are the wrong thing to be asking given Astana's history  you could end up with diy transfusion kit



And a certain American ex tour winner as an alibi


----------



## DiddlyDodds (30 Nov 2013)

I will be up on Crag Vale near the top above Littleborough


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Nov 2013)

No idea yet but I plan on heading down to have a gander.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Nov 2013)

Ripponden Bank would be a great place to stand.


----------



## ror3h (30 Nov 2013)

Holme moss! Also hoping to stay at a mate's place in leeds to see stage 1.


----------



## solidthegreat (30 Nov 2013)

ColinJ said:


> Ripponden Bank would be a great place to stand.



That's an Impressive climb, reckon it will be packed there.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Nov 2013)

solidthegreat said:


> That's an Impressive climb, reckon it will be packed there.



More than likely, filled with people who will recall just how tough the pros found their climbs. Idiots.


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Dec 2013)

I believe it passes through Skipton or thereabouts,that's about 24 miles from me. I might cycle to it, driving and parking will be a nightmare i expect. Cometh the day i'll probably decide to watch it on the telly instead.


----------



## ComedyPilot (1 Dec 2013)

Just scouted the routes of stages 1 & 2, and they pass close to the village I lived in as a kid. So plans are afoot to ride over on the Friday, stay the night in a local B&B (my grandad's old local), then on the Saturday a short 5 mile ride to Masham, visit the breweries () then ride to Tanfield along the route and watch the peloton go through. Then a shortish ride back to the B&B. Early start the next morning for a 35-40 mile run down to York to watch the start in the town, then a gentle 30ish mile afternoon ride home. 

Cushty.


----------



## jdtate101 (1 Dec 2013)

Not sure exactly where, but I will drive up to Yorkshire, park about 30 miles away and bike over to a climb and bike back after, simply as it's a good excuse for a ride and the traffic will be utterly chaotic at best..


----------



## Alex H (1 Dec 2013)

Stage 20, Bergerac to Perigeaux is within 100km so might go and have a look. Everything else is round the edges of the country


----------



## ComedyPilot (1 Dec 2013)

For anyone unfortunate enough not to live in Yorkshire, I would recommend driving to somewhere (or train to York/Thirsk) and getting a local B&B. Use that as a base and cycle out to the route on the Saturday/Sunday.


----------



## nickyboy (1 Dec 2013)

Probably Holme Moss as its only about 8 miles from home. Exactly when and how the nickyboy family will get there is going to be an issue no doubt. They aren't cycling fans so hours on the Moss waiting will be uber boring for them. On second thoughts, maybe Strines will be good but not quite so packed


----------



## compo (1 Dec 2013)

In my armchair! Some twenty miles or so of their route through Essex are on one of my regular rides but I still can't be bothered to ride miles to try and find a decent vantage point, fight through loads of rubberneckers, stand there for quite a while just for a few seconds of riders to go flashing by. (Disregarding the publicity convoy). With that in mind I will watch the race on TV.


----------



## gavroche (1 Dec 2013)

nickyboy said:


> Probably Holme Moss as its only about 8 miles from home. Exactly when and how the nickyboy family will get there is going to be an issue no doubt. They aren't cycling fans so hours on the Moss waiting will be uber boring for them. On second thoughts, maybe Strines will be good but not quite so packed


My in laws were not fans of the tdf until last summer when they went to see it ar Mt StMichel. They loved the atmosphere that goes with it and are now hooked.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Dec 2013)

Not sure myself, I'd love to get up to ButterTubs, but that really means only one view & a long queue back (undoubtedly?)


ror3h said:


> Holme moss! Also hoping to stay at a mate's place in leeds to see stage 1.


One of our cycling shrines almost, especially with its Kellogs Tour, Leeds Classic, & Tour of Britain credentials
Mindst you, it will be *packed!!!*, as it always is

I might go to Woodhead, perhaps somewhere near Salters Bridge?



nickyboy said:


> On second thoughts, maybe Strines will be good but not quite so packed


Just a shame that it can't run the other way over Mortimer Road!!, be interesting to see them on the final climb (Ewden Heights)


----------



## User169 (1 Dec 2013)

Aiming to get over to N France for stage 5 - a nice day on the cobbles.


----------



## Alembicbassman (1 Dec 2013)

Nobody fancies Sheffield then?

Located off a major motorway, bit easier to get to than North Yorkshire and the Peak District. (A64 and A628 bad roads at the best of times)

Lots of parking and hotels in Don Valley and Rotherham. Planet-X bike shop 2.5 miles from the finish 

Not as picturesque as the Dales or Peaks, but you'll probably see more.


----------



## Stephen C (1 Dec 2013)

I will probably be watching it somewhere in Cambridge, possible from the top of Great St Mary's church, should get a good view from there


----------



## ComedyPilot (1 Dec 2013)

Picture this if you will, a quaint Yorkshire village pub, hand-pulled real ales, more Big D peanuts and pork crackling than a man can handle, friendly locals to banter with, hot sunny day, beer garden, bikes, TDF promo wagons, the worlds top cycle racers hurtling past almost within grasp.....and you want to watch it from HOME....?

This may never happen again in our lifetime, but it IS happening NEXT YEAR - 2014 - in YORKSHIRE.


----------



## solidthegreat (1 Dec 2013)

ComedyPilot said:


> Picture this if you will, a quaint Yorkshire village pub, hand-pulled real ales, more Big D peanuts and pork crackling than a man can handle, friendly locals to banter with, hot sunny day, beer garden, bikes, TDF promo wagons, the worlds top cycle racers hurtling past almost within grasp.....and you want to watch it from HOME....?
> 
> This may never happen again in our lifetime, but it IS happening NEXT YEAR - 2014 - in YORKSHIRE.



I'm sold!!! Where is this pub. I will even get the 1st round in.


----------



## Onthedrops (2 Dec 2013)

May join the throngs lining the route down the main road from Halifax into Huddersfield (very local but whoosh and they'll be gone!!!)

May alternatively push and shove my way amongst the huge crowds up Holme Moss. As a Yorkie I am pleased as punch that the Tour is visiting Gods Own County. Unfortunately many of the councils will be raping the residents to pay for bringing our shocking roads up to standard! 

Should be an awesome spectacle.


----------



## Mike_P (2 Dec 2013)

jdtate101 said:


> Not sure exactly where, but I will drive up to Yorkshire, park about 30 miles away and bike over to a climb and bike back after, simply as it's a good excuse for a ride and the traffic will be utterly chaotic at best..


Thats is putting it mildly, apparently on the Saturday the A61 will have a 24 hour closure to non race traffic between Leeds and Ripon, and I expect similar restrictions elsewhere. Definately a day when the bike rules but will the weather behave?


----------



## ColinJ (2 Dec 2013)

Onthedrops said:


> May join the throngs lining the route down the main road from Halifax into Huddersfield (very local but whoosh and they'll be gone!!!)


You will have a long wait - the Tour isn't going through Halifax!


----------



## jazzkat (2 Dec 2013)

I'm planning to ride to Buttertubs (or somewhere close-ish) on the Saturday. I might even do take two and drive down to Oldham Saturday night, stay over at the in-laws and ride over to Littleborough/Blackstone edge to see them again at the top of Cragg vale. I'm not sure if I'm getting carried away, but it does seem a shame not to make the most of it.


----------



## Onthedrops (2 Dec 2013)

ColinJ said:


> You will have a long wait - the Tour isn't going through Halifax!



Very true Colin. The Tour comes down Halifax Road and into Huddersfield mate.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Dec 2013)

Onthedrops said:


> Very true Colin. The Tour comes down Halifax Road and into Huddersfield mate.


Oops - I read it as the road _*from*_ Halifax to Huddersfield (i.e. the bit that they are not doing) rather than the Halifax Road _*down*_ to Huddersfield (which they are)!


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Dec 2013)

I'll be right in front of a computer, listening to Bob Roll and the commentary.


----------



## Dave 123 (3 Dec 2013)

It will roll past my work in central Cambridge.
I may be hosting a few visitors that weekend, so plan to get in early, mooch around the start area, get back into work for an elevated view then all go for a spin.


----------



## Pennine-Paul (3 Dec 2013)

compo said:


> In my armchair! Some twenty miles or so of their route through Essex are on one of my regular rides but I still can't be bothered to ride miles to try and find a decent vantage point, fight through loads of rubberneckers, stand there for quite a while just for a few seconds of riders to go flashing by. (Disregarding the publicity convoy). With that in mind I will watch the race on TV.




Might pop over to Leeds to watch the start and have a few beers with the Mrs,cant quite understand why you'd want to stand on a windswept hill
for hours just to see some cyclists go past is a mystery to me,could someone enlighten me please,(I've never really followed competitive
cycling or any sport come to that)


----------



## Kestevan (3 Dec 2013)

I think I'll open the balcony doors and sit in the dining room watching them ride past on the main road........





<<< Holmfirth see


----------



## dan_bo (3 Dec 2013)

Holme Moss. got camping an everyfin!


----------



## mr_cellophane (4 Dec 2013)

I plan on cycling the route from Chelmsford to London on the Sunday and then I can pick the best spot from that (unless I am working, in which case it will just be the highlights Monday evening)


----------



## shouldbeinbed (4 Dec 2013)

probably Littleborough, a nice ride out for me. I must remember to book the leave before the rota comes out & naffs me up as it always does for the good stuff


----------



## BearPear (6 Dec 2013)

Obviously I'll be on The Stray in Harrogate to watch Cav in my own private bubble....but failing that I'll be cycling the short trip over the hill to Haworth with Mr BP!

We had a great time in France this year, checked out a few stages - a sprint point in Albertville, a depart in Annecy and Alpe d'Huez. Mr BP got to ride up Alpe d'Huez a couple of days before the tour came through while I chickened out & drove up! I can't wait for Le Tour d'Yorkshire!


----------



## tug benson (6 Dec 2013)

Heading down with the girlfriend to watch it, we will be staying in Kendal on the Friday then heading to the butter tubs pass to watch it then we will be heading down to Manchester on the Saturday then on the Sunday will be watching at Holmes moss, really looking forward to it


----------



## Venod (6 Dec 2013)

Decisions, Decisions, start and finish both days are within cycling distance from home as is Holme Moss on day 2, Swaldale on day 1 would also be good, too many choices


----------



## toekneep (1 Feb 2014)

Our plans went a bit like this:
1. July 2013. Whilst talking about our fifteenth wedding anniversary (3rd July) we realise it coincides with the start and so my wife (I love that woman) says it would be a good idea to celebrate by going to the tour.
2. Start contacting B&B's in Harrogate and begin to panic because many are booked up but we find one and book 4th, 5th and 6th July
3. Late July and I get made redundant and we decided to put long term plan to cycle around the coast of Britain into action. Fix departure from Lancashire for late April 2014 and to travel clockwise.
4. Sometime in August we remember our booking for TdF!! 
5. If we can time it right we will be cycling from the east coast to Harrogate otherwise it will be a train journey after finding somewhere to store the bikes and kit somewhere on the east coast. 
Still, it should make for a very memorable fifteenth year of marriage.


----------



## Julia9054 (1 Feb 2014)

300m from my front door! Just got to work out exactly where I am going to stand in order to get a decent view as I am a short @rse!


----------



## compo (1 Feb 2014)

A friend and me today rode a good portion of the TdF route through our part of Essex. I hope the council can do something about the appalling condition of the roads before the race comes through.


----------



## Chris Norton (1 Feb 2014)

Harrogate. Got a campsite just down the road at the chequers inn. Ten quid a night. In for the Yorkshire show too.


----------



## Stu Plows (1 Feb 2014)

Haven't got a clue where, we're staying in Barnsley for the night.


----------



## Ian193 (1 Feb 2014)

Staying at ferrybridge on the M62 and driving and or riding to watch but not sure where we are going to actually see it yet booked 6 nights Friday to Wednesday so hoping to do some riding while we are there


----------



## SS Retro (1 Feb 2014)

dan_bo said:


> Holme Moss. got camping an everyfin!


I know some guys from Huddersfield who are planing on camping on Holme Moss from the Thursday to secure a good spot I think it an indication of just how busy its going to be!

Not sure for me yet but have booked the time off work already and am going to use a mates place in Huddersfield as a base.


----------



## Leodis (2 Feb 2014)

Probs cycle over to Pool in Wharfdale to watch them pass and then ride over to Harrogate for the finish... Maybe.


----------



## Herbie (2 Feb 2014)

ColinJ said:


> I will walk out of my door, go 300 yards down the road and take photos of the Tour passing through my adopted town, 25 years after I started cycling here!



They will go past in a flash...best to be in front of the telly and you won't miss a thing but if they were going past my front door i'd go out for a look then run back in front of the telly...by that time the kettle will have boiled for a cuppa


----------



## Peteaud (2 Feb 2014)

Bergerac, France.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Feb 2014)

Herbie said:


> They will go past in a flash...best to be in front of the telly and you won't miss a thing but if they were going past my front door i'd go out for a look then run back in front of the telly...by that time the kettle will have boiled for a cuppa


There is just a wee bit of a buzz standing at the roadside in a huge crowd waiting for a pro peloton to ride through ... 

First the publicity cavalcade, then the police outriders, then you hear the camera helicopter coming, a pause, and suddenly the breakaway riders are sprinting past, followed over the next few minutes by the bunch, the stragglers and team cars, then the broom wagon. 

Then you fight your way home through the crowds and reboil the kettle! 

I want to video it and take as many photos as I can, because it certainly isn't going to happen again in my lifetime!


----------



## Herbie (2 Feb 2014)

ColinJ said:


> There is just a wee bit of a buzz standing at the roadside in a huge crowd waiting for a pro peloton to ride through ...
> 
> First the publicity cavalcade, then the police outriders, then you hear the camera helicopter coming, a pause, and suddenly the breakaway riders are sprinting past, followed over the next few minutes by the bunch, the stragglers and team cars, then the broom wagon.
> 
> ...



Aye it sounds fab Colin and it is quite a spectacle...i saw the final stage in Paris in 2009 and it was amazing...lots Razzamataz beforehand and a great atmosphere...its quite a coup for Yorkshire....i'll look out for you in the crowd when i'm watching on tv...wear hi viz and i'll spot you easily


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Feb 2014)

I reckon that on stage 3 I'll be able to ride out to watch the leaders and peloton go past, and then nip back home (or any bikely stops where they're covering it) in time to watch the finish. I'd love to get up to Yorkshire for 1 or 2 but I don't think that's going to happen.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Feb 2014)

Herbie said:


> Aye it sounds fab Colin and it is quite a spectacle...i saw the final stage in Paris in 2009 and it was amazing...lots Razzamataz beforehand and a great atmosphere...its quite a coup for Yorkshire....i'll look out for you in the crowd when i'm watching on tv...wear hi viz and i'll spot you easily


Oh, yes - the finish in Paris would be something special to watch! Especially as you get to see the peloton 6 or more times as they go round the finishing circuit.

I don't think you will be able to pick anybody out in the crowd. I would be surprised if we don't get 10,000 people here for it! Anyway, I will be trying to stand at a vantage point about 40 feet above the road so I can get some spectacular shots across the peloton and the crowds.


----------



## Piemanpaul (3 Feb 2014)

I will be watching it on Jenkin road in Sheffield, I work at Meadowhall and the tour is going right past it, I will be cycling to work that day then work out which way to walk as it goes in a big loop around the area and finishes about a mile away, getting excited already!!!!


----------



## nickyboy (3 Feb 2014)

I'm trying to suss this one out. I will be with family so we will have to drive somewhere, park then walk to wherever we want to view. I've narrowed it down to a couple of places and would appreciate any opinions;

Mortimer Road on Strines. Should be able to park somewhere on the Strines road and then walk to the steep climb out of the first valley (the one with the dangerous descent into it)

Climb out of Higher Bradfield. This looks quite good with a nasty 1km climb straight out of the village. Should be able to park nearby hopefully

Nothing would beat being on Holme Moss and seeing them climbing up from miles away but it's out of the question. Too many people to get a good view and the walk from the Glossop side is too hard for all the family


----------



## ColinJ (3 Feb 2014)

nickyboy said:


> I'm trying to suss this one out. I will be with family so we will have to drive somewhere, park then walk to wherever we want to view. I've narrowed it down to a couple of places and would appreciate any opinions;


I think that it will be difficult to park within miles of the route unless you get there hours before! I tried to watch the Kelloggs tour go over Holme Moss once and my mate had to park before Digley Reservoir. We just got to Holme village as the riders passed through.

The crowds for the TdF will probably be several times bigger.

I think the Yorkshire stages will get huge support from the roadside, and the Tour organisers will be making glowing statements to the press afterwards!


----------



## DCLane (3 Feb 2014)

I'm planning to ride to my parents (near Settle) on the 4th and then watch it between Kettlewell and Hawes before riding home.

Sunday 6th I'm going to be either with the club members on Holme Moss or on Woodhead Pass where I think it'll be quieter.


----------



## Diggs (17 Mar 2014)

I am currently doing a bit of research on the Essex route to check for an ideal vantage point. Perhaps we can set up a CC version of the Dutch corner somewhere?


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Mar 2014)

I'll be watching the highlights on the telly in the evening(like all the stages). The TdF to the average cyclist is like the Football Premier League to the average football fan,besides i don't like to be part of big crowds!


----------



## MikeG (18 Mar 2014)

Diggs said:


> I am currently doing a bit of research on the Essex route to check for an ideal vantage point. Perhaps we can set up a CC version of the Dutch corner somewhere?



I reckon Finchingfield, Essex, might be a nice spot, although it will of course be crowded. There are a number of nice lanes nearby, only some of which will be shut, so there is certain to be a route to cycle home. Of course, the setting is delightful, with the famous village green and pond, with the little bridge, all the thatched houses, and a couple of windmills. There is a stiff little hill out of the village, so that might be the best spot.

It's only about 10 or 12 miles from me, so I'll obviously be on my bike.

Having said all that, my club will probably organise something, so I might end up somewhere entirely different.


----------



## Stephen C (18 Mar 2014)

Is there anybody else in the Cambridge area? I'm torn between heading into Cambridge to see the very start (but likely to be crowded) or heading further south as they leave Cambridge and head towards Saffron Walden. Any idea at what point the racing would actually start?


----------



## Diggs (18 Mar 2014)

MikeG said:


> I reckon Finchingfield, Essex, might be a nice spot, although it will of course be crowded. There are a number of nice lanes nearby, only some of which will be shut, so there is certain to be a route to cycle home. Of course, the setting is delightful, with the famous village green and pond, with the little bridge, all the thatched houses, and a couple of windmills. There is a stiff little hill out of the village, so that might be the best spot.
> 
> It's only about 10 or 12 miles from me, so I'll obviously be on my bike.
> 
> Having said all that, my club will probably organise something, so I might end up somewhere entirely different.


 I think you're right, Finchingfield will undoubtedly be packed but a good atmosphere. As you say with the hill just outside, it's just getting the balance right. At least on the bike it gives you a degree of flexibility and getting away in part from the really crowded sections


----------



## mr_cellophane (18 Mar 2014)

Diggs said:


> I am currently doing a bit of research on the Essex route to check for an ideal vantage point. Perhaps we can set up a CC version of the Dutch corner somewhere?


Come and ride the second half from Chelmsford the day before and sort out the best point from that
http://www.goskyride.com/Search/Details?eventid=32024
The route winds about alot before it gets to North Weald.


----------



## Diggs (18 Mar 2014)

mr_cellophane said:


> Come and ride the second half from Chelmsford the day before and sort out the best point from that
> http://www.goskyride.com/Search/Details?eventid=32024
> The route winds about alot before it gets to North Weald.


 Sounds like a great idea. That may be leaving it a bit late for planning purposes though


----------



## mr_cellophane (18 Mar 2014)

Diggs said:


> Sounds like a great idea. That may be leaving it a bit late for planning purposes though


 Best road surface you will find in Essex and hopefully you will see what barriers are up that may turn a potentially good spot into a rubbish one.


----------



## Diggs (18 Mar 2014)

mr_cellophane said:


> Best road surface you will find in Essex and hopefully you will see what barriers are up that may turn a potentially good spot into a rubbish one.


 Really good point, and goes for assessing access too. Ideally though I need to ride it before then, to identify a short list


----------



## Biscuit (18 Mar 2014)

I'm planning Finchingfield too. Seems like a popular choice. Only a short ride from home. Hopefully get a pint in at the pub.


----------



## Biscuit (18 Mar 2014)

Stephen C said:


> Is there anybody else in the Cambridge area? I'm torn between heading into Cambridge to see the very start (but likely to be crowded) or heading further south as they leave Cambridge and head towards Saffron Walden. Any idea at what point the racing would actually start?



I know that they're heading over the A505 roundabout south of Sawston ( McDonalds Roundabout ) . But it will be a rather quick affair. If you're in Cambridge there's prob more to make the day of it after they've headed off. I think there's a cycling festival in Cambs to go with the whole tour shenanigans. Plus looking at the tour buses etc. Could be fun.


----------



## Stephen C (18 Mar 2014)

Biscuit said:


> I know that they're heading over the A505 roundabout south of Sawston ( McDonalds Roundabout ) . But it will be a rather quick affair. If you're in Cambridge there's prob more to make the day of it after they've headed off. I think there's a cycling festival in Cambs to go with the whole tour shenanigans. Plus looking at the tour buses etc. Could be fun.



I live in Linton so would be able to get to any point from the start to Finchingfield, but the idea of all the extras in Cambridge does sound appealing!


----------



## mr_cellophane (18 Mar 2014)

I marshaled for the TdF around Ashford last time. Getting anywhere along the route will be difficult/impossible in the morning and the roads won't open for several hours after either. 
I don't remember any casual cyclists passing along the route in the morning either, so don't expect to be able to cycle to your vantage point.


----------



## Biscuit (18 Mar 2014)

mr_cellophane said:


> I marshaled for the TdF around Ashford last time. Getting anywhere along the route will be difficult/impossible in the morning and the roads won't open for several hours after either.
> I don't remember any casual cyclists passing along the route in the morning either, so don't expect to be able to cycle to your vantage point.



I was planning on approaching Finchingfield via Sible Hedingham direction, so I'm thinking that as these roads are not actually part of the route, they will be open, albeit very busy, and passable by bike.


----------



## heliphil (18 Mar 2014)

Hopefully I will be marshalling up near Ongar, with a roadside view. Knowing my luck it will pee down all day !!!


----------



## mark c (18 Mar 2014)

Thanks for the tip Ripponden Bank looks like the place we will be.


----------



## Binka (19 Mar 2014)

Sheffield. I've rented a driveway 20yds off the route for £5 so don't have to worry about parking. Found some drive ways on the route for rent for the day - £200!


----------



## mr_cellophane (19 Mar 2014)

heliphil said:


> Hopefully I will be marshalling up near Ongar, with a roadside view. Knowing my luck it will pee down all day !!!


Have you volunteered yet, I have only seen requests for people in Yorkshire so far. The southern stage seems to have been completly ignored so far.


----------



## addictfreak (19 Mar 2014)

Hoping to be on Buttertubs pass. But I need the day off work and they are being a bit slow in granting leave.


----------



## Donger (19 Mar 2014)

ColinJ said:


> I will walk out of my door, go 300 yards down the road and take photos of the Tour passing through my adopted town, 25 years after I started cycling here!


 You could start your own "Dutch Corner" in Hebden Bridge with your new friend, Mr Van Gobber.


----------



## DooDah (19 Mar 2014)

For me Stage 3 from the side of the road, the rest from my armchair. However, I am aiming to go to the time trial stage from Bergerac to Perigueux. Sods law really, I have lived for 12 years, 15 minutes from Perigueux, moving back to the UK in 2 months.


----------



## oldfatfool (19 Mar 2014)

I think we will now be cycling up to Hawes on the Saturday


----------



## NorvernRob (19 Mar 2014)

Hopefully we can get on Mortimer road just off the Woodhead. We rode the section last week and the climb followed by a short twisty 25% descent should be fun to watch!


----------



## DCLane (19 Mar 2014)

oldfatfool said:


> I think we will now be cycling up to Hawes on the Saturday


 
I'm planning to do the same; either I'll be near Settle on the Fri night or racing in Huddersfield Friday and riding up on the Saturday.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Mar 2014)

Donger said:


> You could start your own "Dutch Corner" in Hebden Bridge with your new friend, Mr Van Gobber.


If Van Gobber turns up, I will pee on his shoes!


----------



## Leescfc79 (20 Mar 2014)

mr_cellophane said:


> Have you volunteered yet, I have only seen requests for people in Yorkshire so far. The southern stage seems to have been completly ignored so far.



I've had an interview for a supervisor on the Essex stage but not heard back yet, I think it's closed to register now but it's been on the le tour Yorkshire website for a while, I applied sometime last year.


----------



## charlieivan (28 Mar 2014)

Anyone considered the festival of cycling at Harewood House.
http://www.festivalofcycling.org/
Apparently the riders are all stopping off there for a short break and photo shoot before setting off in anger. The trip out from Leeds seems to just going to be a procession. Camping available and trips out to viewing points along the route.


----------



## Peteaud (28 Mar 2014)

DooDah said:


> For me Stage 3 from the side of the road, the rest from my armchair. However, I am aiming to go to the time trial stage from Bergerac to Perigueux. Sods law really, I have lived for 12 years, 15 minutes from Perigueux, moving back to the UK in 2 months.



We are booked into a campsite south of Bergerac (near a chataux somerwhere) for 10 days.


----------



## DooDah (28 Mar 2014)

Peteaud said:


> We are booked into a campsite south of Bergerac (near a chataux somerwhere) for 10 days.


Let me know where and I can give you some info about good places to visit


----------



## Peteaud (28 Mar 2014)

DooDah said:


> Let me know where and I can give you some info about good places to visit



Devillac


----------



## jon13 (28 Mar 2014)

Camping at high Bradfield for the weekend, organised by Bradfield brewery.


----------



## sheffgirl (29 Mar 2014)

It looks like it passes fairly close to me(Stocks bridge) but bypasses my village. I might ride down to Oughtibridge and have a look, if its not too busy on the road down. I can't seem to find the exact route for Stage 2 in Sheffield/Derbyshire.


----------



## jon13 (29 Mar 2014)

Take a look at the Bradfield brewery site , it looks good either camping or for the day. You could cycle from Stocksbridge. 
There are lots of places not far from you around midhopestones.
I guess outibridge will be far too busy.


----------



## Alembicbassman (29 Mar 2014)

http://letour.yorkshire.com/stage-2

I'm catching it around Meadowhall


----------



## 7onagrifter (29 Mar 2014)

Piemanpaul said:


> I will be watching it on Jenkin road in sheffield!


 etc. 33%? gradient just passed the nisa shop on the left hand side goin up and the slowest pass on the stage so thats where i'm pitchin with the beers in case mr voigts is partial to a swig of bradfield brewery keg farmers pale ale 
Incase anyone is interested out of the area then meadowhall interchange rail station is literally circled by the stage therefore an ideal transport hub, but i assume the connected travelodge is fully booked already?


----------



## DooDah (30 Mar 2014)

Peteaud said:


> Devillac


That is a pretty good area to explore. Bergerac centre is very nice, particularly the old quarter, loads of little cafes and boutiques. The Chateau at Monbazillac is worth a visit and for wine tasting if you like sweet wine. I would recommend a day in Sarlat, beautiful medieval town. In fact I would just spend time going from Bergerac eastwards along the Dordogne river, some stunning towns and villages. Belves and Domme are two. Or alternatively, ignore me and just go off exploring


----------



## Ian193 (30 Mar 2014)

Ferrybridge travellodge is now fully booked we were told when we were there last week we booked there a while ago just need to find where to park and cycle to good spots for stage 1 and 2


----------

